# Switching Proteins w Premade Raw



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I am feeding a premade raw (chicken)... When is it safe to switch proteins? I've heard w premade it doesn't really matter as much as w PMR, is this the case? Dear pup is growing tired of chicken.

And is there an order I need to follow? I was just going to move on to beef. 

Add'l info: I supplement w Orijen 6 Fish so I guess in essence I've already introduced a new protein, albeit not in raw form... No ill effects from that. 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

After we finished our first bag of NV raw chicken we are now half way through the second bag: bison. No problems!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It took me some "trial and error" to find out Sunny does best on turkey; chicken -- not so well, and bison was fine. Good luck.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If you are feeding premade raw, you don't need to supplement for the nutritional benefit --- perhaps you just like to "mix it up", as I also use a grain free kibble (Acana) occasionally for Sunny.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Go for it. No protein source is complete, so it's good to change often - even if the food is labeled complete and balanced. If it is "formulated to meet" the requirements of AAFCO there haven't been food trials and you take the risk that somebody did some math wrong. Variety is safety when it comes to nutrition.

Most dogs switch protein sources with no issue at all. Do check the fat content because raising the fat content of food often causes some tummy upset.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Liljaker - I mix it up too and occasionally feed orijen 6-fish, feed various raws, sometimes throw a canned dollop in there... 

Tortoise - I had no clue about that little 'formulated to meet' thing!!! Out of the smorgasbord of foods I try to get 'Princess' Sophie to eat, Stella & Chewy's and Evo canned say the 'formulated' thing!!! (and of course now S&C is her fave...); Natures Variety and Orijen seem to really meet the AAFCO. Thanks for that info!!!

Tara


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau started on NV frozen raw chicken. We later switched to beef, which did not agree with him (loose poopies), then to bison, which he has been doing great on now for many months.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I give each "new" protein 12-15 weeks and then introduce a new one gradually. 

Now that I know my dog does well on a few different protein sources, I can just switch among them easily. I rotate a few regularly, such as turkey, lamb, beef and venison. I am doing a red meat day and a white meat day alternatively. I feed a whole sardine twice a week. I throw in some K9 Natural frozen tripe here and there. I add a raw egg once or twice a week to his white meat. And I feed him Ziwipeak air dried raw once or twice a week so that he's used to having a dry food in his routine. I also use Acana Pacifica kibbles as his training treats.


----------

